# sewer camera question



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Ran Ridgid camera today from a 4" wall cleanout. My camera is 200 ` long. The cast iron line has 5 or 6 bends in it and would only let me go out about 100`.

I did not have my ball guide with me today. Would that have made a difference? Would the larger or smaller push rod make any difference?

I had 2 faucets and a toilet running and dumped a lot of liquid soap in the line to try and get it moving.

Super frustrating because the other company said they found a belly in the line and I was there to verify.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Which camera?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Mini, color non self leveling.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If the camera stopped because of an obstruction or offset, then the ball guides may have helped. If it stopped because of drag, then it's friction. However that can be a tough push with that many bends. Gotta run alot of water. But the full size definitely has it's place. The full size and mini compliment each other and imo are both needed for an inspection company. 

I've also found if using soap, I've had better luck with less water as it doesn't wash off.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks Ben, I have been thinking of getting a full size Ridgid. I won't need it often so maybe I'll do used.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I started with the mini and is my choice if you only have to buy one camera but if there's a full size cleanout, then the full size it is. I've even had inspection through roof vents where I needed to bring the 325' on the roof. There are very inspections I've done where I couldn't get to the city main


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

This is where the full size would work better. Long runs easier to push I find that the mini will give you pushing problems right around 140ft. Knowing some tricks help. I always keep both in my truck just in case.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Fasten it to the jetter hose and let er fly...


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Fasten it to the jetter hose and let er fly...


I thought about it.

Afraid of the damage it may cause to the camera head.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Fasten it to the jetter hose and let er fly...


I've done this several times. Nice clean camera head when I'm done,.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> I've done this several times. Nice clean camera head when I'm done,.


You must have a set of brass "stones"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> I thought about it.
> 
> Afraid of the damage it may cause to the camera head.


I didn't say fasten it close to the nozzle did I?:no::whistling2:


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Redwood said:


> I didn't say fasten it close to the nozzle did I?:no::whistling2:


Yeah... I wasn't thinking out the box.

I see where you are going now. I had the trailer jetter with me too. Lookalikes ima day late and a buck short. Thanks for steering me in the right direction Red!

It's funny sometimes the roadblocks we set up in our own minds. All I pictured was the nozzle damaging the camera.


----------



## Dung Ho (Aug 5, 2015)

Have a see snake, lots of times we can only push out 100'..I do have jetter nozzle attachment for camera. Last time we used it, kinked the camera and had to have it reterminated. The only way you can push 300' is off a cliff... my experience anyway. Soap helps, running water helps.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

WD40 helps. I was able to go to 150' the other day upstream through a couple turns in some 4" CI but usually 100-125' is max on my mini SeeSnake. This is why I went ahead and bought the larger SeeSnake last week. Big difference with the thicker push rod. Ball skids do help on the mini or larger. But CI is tough no matter what when you have more than 2 turns or wyes.


----------



## Poopoogobyebye (Nov 3, 2015)

A full size reel would probably get you a little further. I use my mini probably 20% of the time or less. No attachment is going to help for pushing through all those turns.

It is likely that the other company was BSing about the belly though.

I would never attach a camera to a jetter. I would sooner make a sale for a cleanout. I also wouldnt put a jetter in cast iron either, but thats just me.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've attached a camera to a jetter hose several times. Tape it 3 or 4 feet behind the head and like Redwood says; 'let her fly'. Now I have all the power to get to a difficult trouble spot for inspection or locating.

For example; I was hired to locate/map a storm drain crossing a large property. An 85 yr old biddy would not allow us access to the upstream side of the pipe so we were forced to camera from the outlet. About 100' upstream in concrete pipe is all I could push. I taped the camera head to a 1/4" hose and let her fly. The hose pulled the camera as far as the camera was long. Locates, depths recorded and I was on my way.

Another: school sewer line blocked and cable indicated separated pipe somewhere deep in the forest. Jetter would not clear the pipe either. We attacked the problem from a cleanout downstream, deeper in the forest. Being a 1 way cleanout meant excavating at that location, cutting the pipe and jetting upstream from there. Again, no luck. Something was seriously wrong. The camera would not push that far upstream so back to the jetter assistance idea. Taped the camera 3' behind the jetter head and 'let her fly. A couple of 100 foot upstream we found and located a severely separated pipe and made the repair.

Again, you have a super clean camera head afterwards as well.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

fastening a camera to a jetter is just to risky to me


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't get it guys. What's the risk in using water propulsion to pull your camera to a needed location? I've have done it several times and just not understanding the risk.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I don't get it guys. What's the risk in using water propulsion to pull your camera to a needed location? I've have done it several times and just not understanding the risk.


The real question is why would you not jet cast iron?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

My camera is attached to my jetter 90% of the time. We never had a problem. We like to do a search and destroy when jetting roots. Saves us a ton of time when cleaning a main.


----------



## Poopoogobyebye (Nov 3, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> The real question is why would you not jet cast iron?


Because you could easily destroy the pipe.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> The real question is why would you not jet cast iron?


Is this a pro cable machine/anti jetter question?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> The real question is why would you not jet cast iron?


Bottom out of CI--- jetter dives down in rusted slot--- not able to pull back. Then you dig. 
Had this happen(under concrete floor) and now I am very careful when CI is involved. I will usually cable CI.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Bottom out of CI--- jetter dives down in rusted slot--- not able to pull back. Then you dig.
> Had this happen(under concrete floor) and now I am very careful when CI is involved. I will usually cable CI.


Cast iron is a different animal because you can't tell how thick it is by looking at the interior surface. I've seen a jet stream actually blow holes into cast iron. At least with cable, you have a chance of rotating of the hole.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've always Just used the spinner nozzle to clean it up gently and get a look. Then warthog if needed or recommend replacement


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I use a gentle wash with a smaller hose, then take a look with a camera. I've exited rusted corrugated pipe before.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> I don't get it guys. What's the risk in using water propulsion to pull your camera to a needed location? I've have done it several times and just not understanding the risk.


I think it's a clever idea that never entered my mind. My camera is so precious it scares me to think of it possibly getting damaged.

Sounds like lots of folks doing it though with good results and no damage.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> I think it's a clever idea that never entered my mind. My camera is so precious it scares me to think of it possibly getting damaged.
> 
> Sounds like lots of folks doing it though with good results and no damage.


Yep, it's ok, try it


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> My camera is so precious it scares me to think of it possibly getting damaged.


That they are. Mine are cleaned regularly and kept in a travel box at all times (unless in use).


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> I think it's a clever idea that never entered my mind. My camera is so precious it scares me to think of it possibly getting damaged.
> 
> Sounds like lots of folks doing it though with good results and no damage.



Either way your camera is designed to get wet. I tape my camera 3 or 4' back from the jetter nozzle. Think about the needle direction, it's not aimed directly at the camera location.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

All good points. Can't wait to try it.

Is your travel box home made or purchased?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Home made. 1/4" luan plywood and 2 x 2's. It protects the camera from damage during transit and keeps it out of site while I'm away from the van. My older camera box is dirty and scarred, no way anyone suspects several thousand dollars are inside it.

The box is about the size of the original shipping cardboard box and I still use the foam pieces that came with it.

I'll get a photo shortly.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> All good points. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> Is your travel box home made or purchased?


Mine is a 5 gal bucket with a gamma lid. CS6 with batteries, mirror, skids, pliers and 5/16 nutdriver are inside. Plus I can sit down when doing my inspection.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

Joining a little mid-topic, first thing I read was wall CO always a huge pain to run camera through, would of pulled the toilet to get a more direct shot at the line. You are immediately removing the very first 90. 

Got it from electrical code, but general rule of thumb is you have 360 degrees that you can push out, any more than that you are pushing back on your self.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd go through the vent rather than pull the toilet


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

They want me.to come back and televise, the rest of the line. They want a clean out and backwater valve installed out front. I'm going to pull a toilet. 3 story building


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

Guess I should have put either toilet or vent, shows my bias for commercial, the amount of effort to get a camera on the roof of a big box store, could have pulled 2 toilets by then. But basically whatever is easier!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I went back today. With a little tip from gearjunkie i was able to televise the entire line and find out what i needed.

This verified that the other company had the wrong location and depth. I am now able to provide a proposal for the work they need.

Thanks Gearjunkie


----------

